# The great sheep escape!



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep! Our 2 Jacobs that is on the land behind us decided to get out and take a stroll over to the neighbors beehives! We got the call and headed over. 

We guess the sheep were bored since we took the Kiko goats out and had them back at the homestead to be bred.... the sheep prefer to bully the goats mercilessly. 

So they got themselves in the small quarantine lot.... nothing is in there but the Kiko buck that broke through some fencing and his "bromance" buddy the Nigerian Will. Hahahahha The buck has been chasing Gwenn around all day trying to breed her! 

Maybe they will stop bullying our does! 

Got a few shots... not great but at least they were peaceful!
here they are coming home... and yes they got treats for escaping and being bad sheepies!  wow, hadn't noticed how fat they are. 



 

The peaceful pics...


 

 

Will getting in the way! I love him though! He is a good goat not a bad sheep!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 18, 2013)

Did you know a sheep and a goat can breed and make a Geep!!!!  Rare but true!!!


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jan 25, 2014)

So glad they got home safe!   Did they get any bees riled up ?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 4, 2014)

Runaways! Haha, have had horses and cows get out, rounding them up and getting them back home can be real fun.


----------

